# Brauche Hilfe beim programmieren



## spiderman696 (19 Februar 2007)

Hallo!!

Brauche Hilfe beim programmieren einer Anlage. Leider hab ich noch nicht so ganz den Durchblick und hoffe auf euere Hilfe.
Hier meine Anlage, die automatisiert werden soll:
Es handelt sich um ein Kunststoffrohr, das mittels eines Bohrers gelöchert werden soll. Zuerst sollen löcher im abstand von 1 cm linear auf 2m länge gebohrt werden. Mein Problem ist im Moment noch wie ich das genau realisieren soll. Dachte an ein lineares Wegmesssytem. Der Bohrer soll über einen pneumatischen Kolben hoch und runter bewegt werden. Ist dieser Schritt erledigt fährt der Schlitten zurück, das Rohr (150 mm Durchmesser) muss gedreht werden (um 1cm). Dachte hier an eine Schlitzscheibe mit Gabellichtschranke. Danach fährt der Apparat wieder die 2m wieder ab und bohrt jeden cm ein Loch. Dann drehung Rohr und wieder von vorne.
Ich denke ihr habt das Prinzip verstanden. Leider verfüge ich nicht über das  perfekte Wissen dies in ein Programm zu schreiben und hoffe auf euere Hilfe. Zur Umsetzung dachte ich an die LOGO von Siemens. Wer kann mir helfen und was meint ihr dazu. Mit welchen Programm kann ich das alles zuhause verwirklichen.:idea:


----------



## jabba (19 Februar 2007)

spiderman696 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Programm kann ich das alles zuhause verwirklichen.:idea:


 
Wer braucht denn zu Hause so eine Anwendung ?


Womit soll den gedreht werden ?
Ich würde eine S7 300 und zwei Servo´s nehmen , einen zum positionieren und einen zum drehen, aber geht vieleicht auch einfacher.


----------



## HDD (19 Februar 2007)

Hi,
da gibt es fertige einheiten z.B. von www.festo.de das drehen könntest dumit einem Schwenktrieb oder Rundschalttisch lösen hast ja immer gleiche umdrehungen also winkel.Es kommt halt auch auf die genauigkeit an.
sorry FestO natürlich!!!
HDD


----------



## volker (19 Februar 2007)

ich wüsste zwar auch nicht was man damit zu hause macht.
*oder willst du dir eine drainage bauen?* :-D 

zu hause soll meist billig sein. ein weggeber ist nicht billig. wenn der abstand immer gleich ist könntest du die fahrbewegung über eine nockenscheibe mit endschalter machen. (z.b. cpu221 ca 150€)
wenns variabel sein soll käme auch hoch eine nockenscheibe mit vielen nocken in betracht. dann über einen zähler positionieren (z.b. cpu312c ca 370€)
katalog

von logo halte ich garnichts.


----------



## Kai (19 Februar 2007)

www.fest.de - was ist das denn für ein Link?  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ralle (19 Februar 2007)

@Kai

Hallo: www.festo.de sicherlich .


----------



## zotos (19 Februar 2007)

spiderman696 schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Brauche Hilfe beim programmieren einer Anlage. Leider hab ich noch nicht so ganz den Durchblick und hoffe auf euere Hilfe.
> Hier meine Anlage, die automatisiert werden soll:
> ...



Also zu erstmal muss ich mir Luft machen:
 Der Titel "Brauche Hilfe beim programmieren" ist wohl voll daneben. Bitte wähle in Zukunft einen Aussage kräftigeren Titel aus.

 So nun zum Thema:
 Trennen wir erstmal die Themen Mechanik incl. Sensoren und Steuerung.

 Ich denke das man zum Programmieren erstmal eine klare Vorstellung von der verwendeten Mechanik braucht.

Ich würde das so angehen, das Rohr liegt in einer V-Förmigen mit Kugellagern bestückten Aufnahme. Das drehen des Rohres würde ich über einen Riemen antrieb oder eine angetriebene Rolle die ich via Pneumatikzylinder auf das Rohr pressen würde realisieren. Die Längsbewegung würde ich realisieren in dem ich die Bohrmaschine bewegen würde. Wenn man diese mit einem Pneumatikzylinder bewegen kann wird es wohl auch möglich sein diese an einer Linearführung auf einem Schlitten mittels Spindel ( zur Not eine Gewindestange) zu bewegen. Die Sensorik für die Messungen würde sich somit auf zwei Impulsgeber an den Motoren reduzieren. zuzüglich würde ich noch zwei Endschalter für die Lineareinheit vorsehen und einen Referenz Initiator. Die vor und zurück Bewegung der Bohrmaschiene würde ich auch abfragen Endlage des Pneumatikzylinders (zumindest die Grundstellung des Zylinders muss abgefragt werden).

 Die Steuerung würde ich warscheinlich mit einem µC realisieren... das ist aber wohl eher nichts für Dich. Was die Steuerung angeht würde ich an Deiner Stelle auf die Kollegen hier im Forum hören dann bekommt man schnelle und brauchbare Hilfe. Um die Sensoren (Impulsgeber) auszuwerten wären wohl schnelle Eingänge nicht schlecht. Also ohne Gewähr aber ich denke die S5-95u (ebay) wäre da nicht schlecht. (plus Software und PG-Kabel)

 Ein Punkt wäre noch welche Motoren Du für den Antrieb verwendest. Das ist natürlich abhängig von der Leistung die man benötigt um das Rohr zu drehen und die Bohrmaschinen aufnahme zu bewegen. Und wie man diese ansteuern will eine Lageregelung wäre nicht schlecht da man dann vielleicht auf eine Feststellbremse verzichten könnte aber Schrittmotoren usw. sind auch nicht einfach zu händeln.

 Sind die Werte eigentlich immer Fest also das mit dem 1cm oder muss man da noch was eingeben? Wenn man da noch ein paar BCD Schalter oder sowas braucht geht das mit einer Logo wohl eh nicht da die Eingänge dann nicht mehr reichen werden.

 Mir fällt dazu noch eine Menge ein aber schreib doch erstmal mehr über Deine Vorstellungen zu der Maschine.


----------



## spiderman696 (20 Februar 2007)

Hi Leute!!
Danke erst mal für das Feedback. Hab mich wohl ein weing unklar ausgedrückt. Also die Maschine steht schon fest, bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten. Das Rohr liegt auf einer V-Förmigen Stütze rollengelagert und ist an einem Ende gespannt (Spannhülse) über diese es auch mit einer Welle mit einem "Motor" verbunden ist. Die Drehung und die Längsbewegung die mittels einer Linearführung auf der ein Portal befestigt ist zur Bohrmaschinenspannung, machen mir jedoch noch ein wenig zu schaffen. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mit meiner Frage ein paar Tipps wie ich das alles zusammen in eine SPS packen kann und was ich Sinnvollerweise für Bauteile dazu verwenden sollte.
Natürlich bin ich für Tipps zu den Bewegungsabläufen auch sehr dankbar. Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für die Motorenauswahl.
Ach so natürlich brauch ich das nicht zuhause mir gings um ein Programm zur Realisierung meiner Steuerung. Mit irgendwas muß ich das ja schreiben. Wir haben in der Schule Siemens Simatic. Aber die Zeit und die Darstellung in der Schule passen mir nicht so dachte es gibt alternativ Programme. Hab da ma was von Trysim gehört????


----------



## TommyG (20 Februar 2007)

Genau,

Genauigkeiten und Zeiten/ Geschwindigkeiten wären wichtig. 

Wenn das Ding halt vor sich rumbohren soll, es +- 2mm als Genauigkeit sind und du halt nicht auf indutrielle Exaktheit achten musst, dann könnte ich mit eine Taktschaltung in einer Logo schon gut vorstellen. Wenn du aber eine Dimension größer denkst, also Geld damit verdienen musst, dann ist der Mehraufwand in Form einer ordentlichen Steuerung das bessere Mittel zu Realisierung. 

Wenn die Geschwindigkeiten keine große Rolle spielen, wäre meine Wahl eine Gewindestange/ Schneckengetriebemotor auf Zahnstange und dann ein Pneumatik Zylinder für die Bohrmaschine. Die Drehung würde ich dann auch über eine Schwibenwischermotor und Reibrolle machen, wie gesagt, wenn 'billich'

Greetz

ok, da warst du schneller

Trysim: SuFu (Suchfunktion nutzen)
kannst du mal nen (Handy) Bild reinstellen?

Greetz


----------



## jabba (20 Februar 2007)

Hallo spiderman696,

ich bin ja auch noch ein gaaannnz neuer User.

Ich errinnere mich bei Deiner Anfrage aber immer mehr an Didi Hallervorden, der sagte in einem Sketch immer
" Ich brauche mehr Details"

Wenn Du von uns (ich zähle mich mal dazu) gute Tipps haben willst,
must Du die Anwendung besser beschreiben.
Ich habe mit meinen Kunden immer Probleme, da die Eckdaten nicht klar sind.
Einige Fragen als Beispiel.
- Muss es die billigste Lösung werden
- gibt es Vorgaben für die taktzeit
- wie genau müßen die Löcher in beiden Achsen sein
- Gibt es nur diesen Anwendungsfall, oder könnten es Rohre 
   mit z.b. anderen Durchmessern oder Längen in der Zukunft geben.
- wie hoch ist das Gewicht ( für die Drehung)
.... usw.

(Manche Punkte wurden schon von anderen Usern angesprochen)


----------



## nade (20 Februar 2007)

Also Drehbewegung wäre über einen Getriebemotor, am besten wie schon angesagt Schneckengetriebe, auf die Spannvorrichtung über eine Zeit realisierbar. Halt eben die Frage wie lange Zeit und wie genau dies erfolgen soll.
Wäre dann halt eben mal ohne alles eine Zeitnahme erforderlich.

Längsvorschub über Gewindespindel mit 2 Endschalter und zum Abstand Positionieren auch wieder langsamer Vorschub und die Zeit einmessen wielange für den Weg der Motor dafür benötigt.
Die Endschalter als Anfangs und Endpunkt der "Schrittkette", Also für die Freigabe des Zyklischen bohrens und der drehbewegung. 

Dann an den Pneumatikzylinder der Bohrmaschine auch 2 Endschalter.. Einmal für die Anzeige Bohrvorgang ende und einmal Bohrmaschine in Ausgangslage, vorschubfreigabe.

Also 6 Eingänge (2 Endschalter Zylinder, 2 Endschalter Rohrvorschub, 2 Start & Stop)
6-8 Ausgänge ( 1 Bohrmaschine, 1 Drehbewegung, 2 Vorschub Rohr, 1-2 Vorschub Bohrmaschine je nach Ventile ob Federrückzug oder 2 Wege Ventil, 1-2 Spannvorrichtung)

Denke mal das wäre die Mindestanforderung für die mechanischen Aspekte.
Steuerung würde dann auch denk ich mal Mindestaufwand werden.


----------



## zotos (20 Februar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Also Drehbewegung wäre über einen Getriebemotor, am besten wie schon angesagt Schneckengetriebe, auf die Spannvorrichtung über eine Zeit realisierbar. Halt eben die Frage wie lange Zeit und wie genau dies erfolgen soll.
> Wäre dann halt eben mal ohne alles eine Zeitnahme erforderlich.
> 
> Längsvorschub über Gewindespindel mit 2 Endschalter und zum Abstand Positionieren auch wieder langsamer Vorschub und die Zeit einmessen wielange für den Weg der Motor dafür benötigt.
> ...



Also nee mit Zeiten würde ich das nicht machen.


----------



## nade (20 Februar 2007)

Daher auch


> Denke mal das wäre die Mindestanforderung für die mechanischen Aspekte.
> Steuerung würde dann auch denk ich mal Mindestaufwand werden.


In dem Punkt wäre der Austausch der Getriebemotoren gegen Schrittmotoren.
Oder eine Wegerfassung nötig.
Da aber nicht Kostenrahmen und die Genauigkeit bekannt sind würde es sich bei der denk ich mal geringen Zykluszeit auch nur um eine geringe Abweichung handeln, wenn eine Zeit abgelaufen ist und ein kompletter Zyklus wieder durchlaufen werden muß.
*saarländischmodeon* zudem Föhnisch wäschde joh dass am Bau en centimeter kenn mohssss iss *saarländischmodeoff* *gggggggggg* 

argghhh *ändermodeon* "kenn" zu fenn *öndermodeoff* ^^


----------



## zotos (20 Februar 2007)

nade schrieb:


> *saarländischmodeon* zudem Föhnisch wäschde joh dass am Bau en centimeter kenn mohssss iss *saarländischmodeoff* *gggggggggg*



Suuuupppper ;o)


----------

